# Particle Man



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey everyone. Meet our first keeper boy from our very first litter, Particle Man! He's a little more than a month old, and a broken black (or blue). He also, surprisingly, has the exact same markings as a doe that we own that is completely unrelated to him. He was tiny as a baby, and now is catching up. Even if he doesn't end up being a breeder, we're keeping him.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

He's a black marked. That last pic is really cute.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice big boy; I like the shape of his head.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Jack Garcia said:


> He's a black marked. That last pic is really cute.


Awesome! We were thinking that he was black, maybe just not as dark as we'd like. And, I'm glad you like it. It's my favorite  
He just got a new half sister that appears to be becoming a decent black marked with dutch markings


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

moustress said:


> Nice big boy; I like the shape of his head.


Thanks! I'm glad you think he's big. He was tiny for a while.


----------



## Luc86 (May 14, 2009)

He looks like half-dutch :lol:


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

He's super cute


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm loving that adorable little guy! I agree with Jack, That last picture is very flattering.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, what a cutie! great pics too!


----------

